# Companion Planting And Pot



## Mizuta3 (Sep 15, 2009)

So ive been reading a lot into companion planting with cannabis with mixed results.. i read that onions and garlic and others from that same family act to ward off certain pests and stinging nettle makes it grow better... i also know that certain plants put nutrients in the soil and some help prevent root rot but, does anyone know if venus flytraps attract mites to them? also are their plants that have negative effects on marijuana?


----------



## duguP (Sep 15, 2009)

ive heard that pine needles mess up the ph of the soil....but dont quote me


----------

